# Linux Standard Base

## digitalmasters

I'm tryin to install HPLIP and one of the dependencies is:

LSB - Linux standard base

What is it? Gentoo equivalent?

----------

## baeksu

From Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_standard_base.

And here's a list of LSB-certified distributions: http://www.freestandards.org/en/Products

Gentoo is not on the list, but the drivers will probably work anyway.

----------

## bytesniper

if your using portage to emerge it then it shouldn't snag on any dependencies.  I installed hplip (and sane) a few days ago to use a psc-1500 and there were no problems. there is also an excellent article on gentoo-wiki on it but it appears to be down right now so i don't have a link for you. I'm using: [I--] [ ~] net-print/hplip-1.6.9 (0)

----------

## digitalmasters

Did you run ./check ?

Did you run hp-setup ?

What versions of kernel php cups samba are you using?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *digitalmasters wrote:*   

> I'm tryin to install HPLIP and one of the dependencies is:
> 
> LSB - Linux standard base

 

Who says that LSB is a dependency for hplip? It's nowhere to be found in /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-1.6.9.ebuild

----------

## digitalmasters

If you emerge hplip and then run the hplip /usr/share/hplip ./check program it lists LSB as being needed.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *digitalmasters wrote:*   

> it lists LSB as being needed.

 

It works anyway  :Smile: 

I suppose Gentoo is LSB-compliant-ish by default.

----------

## aproan

I haven't got my hp machine to work completely. It's a scanner/printer, the printer works just fine but the scanner doesn't. Both are in the parallel port.

LSB is also missing in my hp check

----------

